# latest wrap, very simple



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

simple wrap, boxes with metallic green, light green and black trim. Used a light brown under wrap, and left the fore grip open a bit so the hook keeper would have a little brown showing. Sorry for the poor quality of pics, this is from a camera phone.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks good, sometimes a simply wrap works well. The colors look nice together.

John


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks good!


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks really nice


----------

